# Hi! Dean O'Selly here, from Greece :)



## deanoselly (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey guys,




I recent released an EP entitled "Deliverance" and it's available for free download here:


https://www.sendspace.com/file/t3hkzr 






I hope you also check out these sites with my tracks on it for streaming. I hope you enjoy it!




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WbL5tcNLKQ


http://www.mp3unsigned.com/ArtistPage.aspx?bandid=28831&trackid=93966#Sounds+of+a+Summer+Dream


http://www.facebook.com/deanoselly


https://myspace.com/deanoselly


https://twitter.com/DeanOSelly


https://vimeo.com/deanoselly


http://www.dailymotion.com/deanoselly


http://www.last.fm/user/deanoselly


----------

